

What is Android? - hristiank
http://appicurious.com/2011/11/10/what-is-android/

======
zardos
Android is open, and adroid in its pure form gets quick and easy updates, it
is because it's open, company's can add custum uis and choose not to send fast
updates.. It's the prise of being free. I use android and i have total ontrol
even if I turned off my hacker brain :)

------
jamesgeck0
Re trademarks: This isn't really a big deal. Mozilla strictly enforces the
trademark for Firefox.

Google does it to enforce a minimum standard of quality. You're free to make
an offbrand Android phone with your own apps and link it to the Amazon
appstore or whatever.

~~~
gurkendoktor
It is a big deal for all those people who like(d) Android because it is/was
open, not because of its standard of quality.

~~~
jamesgeck0
The CDD appears to apply mostly to device manufacturers. It (1) specifies
minimum system requirements and (2) requires that modifications to the OS
don't break the API 3rd party applications use.

For 1, Hobbyists are still free to port Android to random unsupported devices
such as the HP Touchpad; companies just aren't free to market devices that
fall below minimum system requirements as Android devices.

For 2, if the API is broken, applications from the Android market probably
won't work properly anyway.

Both of these sound entirely reasonable. Have I missed something?

